# she is so amazing!!!



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

My girl is now 5 1/2 and she still amazes me!! A few weeks ago Molly was invited to my wife's school to participate in their winter carnival parade. The students(grade2) built a float to push her in. She jump right in it with a big ol' smile and was push by the students around the gymnasium.
There was loud music, children talking, clapping, shouting and nothing bothered her what so ever!!!. SHE IS SUCH A AMAZING GIRL!!!

She often visits my wife's class as a reward for good behaviour! The kids each get a treat and one by one the come to the front of the clas and give her a command! The most popular command from the students is "heel" for some reason they love walking around the classroom with Molly


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations to Molly! Its great when your dogs make you proud...


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Miss Molly May said:


> My girl is now 5 1/2 and she still amazes me!! A few weeks ago Molly was invited to my wife's school to participate in their winter carnival parade. The students(grade2) built a float to push her in. She jump right in it with a big ol' smile and was push by the students around the gymnasium.
> There was loud music, children talking, clapping, shouting and nothing bothered her what so ever!!!. SHE IS SUCH A AMAZING GIRL!!!
> 
> She often visits my wife's class as a reward for good behaviour! The kids each get a treat and one by one the come to the front of the clas and give her a command! The most popular command from the students is "heel" for some reason they love walking around the classroom with Molly


THIS IS SO DARN CUTE!! Do you have picture of any of these things happening because I might die of happiness if I see them. She sounds so cool, she also sound like she has a fun life! What was she like as a puppy ? Was she calm, roudy, mouthy, stubborn, easy going, confident?? Did you do other training than obedience? Did you use a trainer or was she easily trained at home? Sorry to be annoying she just sounds amazing!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

wick said:


> THIS IS SO DARN CUTE!! Do you have picture of any of these things happening because I might die of happiness if I see them. She sounds so cool, she also sound like she has a fun life! What was she like as a puppy ? Was she calm, roudy, mouthy, stubborn, easy going, confident?? Did you do other training than obedience? Did you use a trainer or was she easily trained at home? Sorry to be annoying she just sounds amazing!


 I'll post pics as soon as I get them She is my best friend, and fishing buddy, we bring her everywhere with us If she's not welcome then just don't go!!! She was far from calm typical mouthy, stubborn as a puppy.We did about 3 years of training obedience, agility, and tracking. She is amazingly gentle when kids are around:wub: I wouldn't trade her for a million dollars!!


----------



## mia12 (Feb 21, 2015)

Awh!! She sounds wonderful!!


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

That's great!!


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Love to see pictures of her on the float. She does sound amazing.


----------

